# App Controls



## ehsmadhatter (Mar 12, 2018)

Why can't my app control the windows?


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

Because it is not an included feature.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ehsmadhatter said:


> Why can't my app control the windows?


Should be possible, if Tesla wanted to do so.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

they previously had windows in the app and removed it (a few years ago, so well before the 3 was out). 
at the time there was talk that they were being challenged from one of the safety organizations or 'consumers' (read FUDers) that the remote window and sunroof controls did not meet US safety standards and potentially could cause injury to someone/something in the way of the window/sunroof when it was being closed remotely. they were able to maintain the sunroof opening function, but the closing and all window functions were removed. (Also think there were complaints that windows opened when raining causing interior damage, without the owner realizing they butt dialed the app to open the windows.)
maybe someone who had an S at the time or was more involved in following along to the misc drama at the time can fill in more info.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I know on Mercedes that the car can’t underdtand the state of the window. Is it up or down? So one could theoretically not know it it is up so one might click “windows” and it could just lower it when one thought it was raising it.


----------

